# Some pics



## Moclobe (Jun 8, 2005)

That should be "peron's tree" frog not "s tree frog"
? ARAZPA 2003


----------



## SLACkra (Jun 8, 2005)

wow your really good with a camera. great pics

andrew


----------



## Moclobe (Jun 8, 2005)

I would like to take credit but I didn't take them.


----------



## instar (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice Frog pics Mclobe  Thnx for sharing.

(and keeping the forum alive :lol: )


----------



## beknluke (Jun 14, 2005)

Awww, I love the barred froggies!! (Can't remember how to spell their names - Mixophyes??)
They just look like mini Bambies!! 
Love em!
Great shots!! Are they your frogs?


----------



## Mcdowelli (Jun 14, 2005)

Why do you keep on posting pictures that are not yours and that anyone could view here http://www.arazpa.org.au/photo_library/default.html??


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 14, 2005)

*I'll keep it alive!!!!! *
*STAND BACK EVERYONE!!*

My Mum took this picture! This guy found the water all by himself! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 14, 2005)

did she look down and think"i dont remember eating that"


----------



## Mcdowelli (Jun 14, 2005)

Heres a pic of mine, _Mixophyes fasciolatus_


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 14, 2005)

heres my lil froggy


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 14, 2005)

ssssnakeman said:


> did she look down and think"i dont remember eating that"




LMAO!!! :lol:


----------



## junglemad (Jun 14, 2005)

I like the organic mousetrap ssssssnakeman


----------



## demansia (Jun 14, 2005)

hey, here is something a little higher up in the food chain 8) 
Highland copperhead (austrelaps superbus)...


----------



## Hickson (Jun 14, 2005)

That is one *great* photo Demansia!!!!!!!



Hix


----------



## Jonny (Jun 14, 2005)

demansia said:


> hey, here is something a little higher up in the food chain 8)
> Highland copperhead (austrelaps superbus)...



Austrelaps ramsayi?????

Awesome photo

cheers

Jonny


----------



## demansia (Jun 14, 2005)

oh shyte...thanks for picking out the typo mate 
the pic is austrelaps ramsayi not a. superbus lowland copperhead.
tis all good,
Brendan.


----------

